# Just Babies!



## KyushuCalanthe (May 11, 2010)

Here are a few seedling Cyps I've been growing on for some time. Under the best of conditions Cyps take 4 to 5 years to flower from seed. Here, with the challenging summers, it takes a bit longer, to be honest none of my seedlings have yet reached flowering age. Here are the best I have going now.

_C. formosanum_ - this is their 4th year growing. The largest plants may flower next year. I have three pots like this one going. These will be put out in the ground come fall since they grow much faster once established in outdoor beds.







_C. macranthos_ - their 3rd year now. I didn't even imagine I'd be able to keep these guys going to this point, let alone harbor hope that they could one day flower. The jury is still out on their future, but in my book, they are looking pretty good. If things continue this way, I might see a flower in another 2 to 3 years.






_C. kentuckiense_ - again in their 3rd year. These are finally getting some nice size to them. Potential for flowers 2 years from now.






In addition to these, I have three seedling _C. parviflorum_ I've grown for 4 years now. One looked like it might flower this year, but it is just a tad small. So, next year at least one should flower. To be fair, I've had losses as well, mostly due to ignorance and mishandling. It has taken time to figure out growing these in this climate and I'm happy I've got what I've got going now. Who knows what the future will hold...


----------



## Dido (May 11, 2010)

Very nice seedlings tom. 
Keep on waiting, just realisedthat all seedlings on my acaule alba died during the winter. No idea what i made wrong, maybee I will get one day again seed from such a plant. 

Sended yeasterday the first pots to the lab to let them have a look if they can seed it. I crossed my froschii with plectrochilum and get 2 seed pots out of it. 
So hopefully they will grow. 

Used my debile to pollinate flavum and franchetii with, but till now no sign that it has worked. 

Growing seedlings is like getting dady when they flower the first time. 

This year will fower my first self seeded Treepaeonie for me, I am very nervous about it.


----------



## John Boy (May 11, 2010)

Damn!!!

Well done Tom!
I don't really know the least bit about Cypripediums, but seeing yours, makes me wanna try them too.


----------



## NYEric (May 11, 2010)

Looking good, keep up the good work. If you think your growing conditions are rough, try it in a NYC public garden, where people throw their trash and every plant has to compete w/ the seeds people throewfor the pidgeons and mice!


----------



## McKatelyn (May 11, 2010)

Great job Tom. They all look wonderful, but my personal fav is the formosanum. I bet they will do great in your warm climate. I'm starting a little seedling collection myself. I had a bad experience with deflasked seedling about 10 years ago when I was still in high school. I was put off but decided to take the plung again last year with some deflasked Ulla Silkens, a few Andrewsii, and a lot more knowledge. It worked and just about every one came through last winter. I want to post a pic but for some reason its not letting me adjust the size to load them. This year, Im starting seedlings of Andrewsii, Genesis, Favillianum, Erika, Cyp kentuckiense, and Irene! Growing deflasked seedlings is just a great way to get a huge collection going and not break the bank. Plus, since you have so many, you can get some really rare ones. I'm hoping for a yellow Ulla Silkens ;- ) Good luck with your Tom. They look very healthy.


----------



## biothanasis (May 11, 2010)

:clap:!!! Well done Tom!!!!! They look fantastic!!!


----------



## parvi_17 (May 11, 2010)

Good growing! I don't have the patience to grow seedlings.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 11, 2010)

Thanks everybody! Some comments:



NYEric said:


> If you think your growing conditions are rough, try it in a NYC public garden, where people throw their trash and every plant has to compete w/ the seeds people throewfor the pidgeons and mice!  *Ha! It's always something, isn't it? "Those damn sunflowers keep shading out my Cyps!"*





McKatelyn said:


> They all look wonderful, but my personal fav is the formosanum. *They do pretty good here, but keeping the roots cool enough is still a trick. In ground is better, but not an option for seedlings!*
> 
> I want to post a pic but for some reason its not letting me adjust the size to load them. *Look into getting software to edit your images first. I use GIMP simply because it does the job and is free!*
> 
> Growing deflasked seedlings is just a great way to get a huge collection going and not break the bank. Plus, since you have so many, you can get some really rare ones. *Very true! Also, if you're patient enough to bloom them all you get to pick the very best clones - a key point, especially with most hybrids.*





Dido said:


> Used my debile to pollinate flavum and franchetii with, but till now no sign that it has worked. * I'm pretty sure that debile's pollen tubes will not grow long enough to fertilize the ovules, so you'll have to do the reverse cross and hope!*
> 
> Growing seedlings is like getting dady when they flower the first time. *Yes indeed! I am still an expectant father.
> *





parvi_17 said:


> I don't have the patience to grow seedlings. *Me neither!* :rollhappy:


----------



## SlipperFan (May 11, 2010)

You must have infinite patience, Tom. And much persistence.


----------



## Dido (May 12, 2010)

Oh well it could be, 
so next year try again. Because the clone will not flower this year. 
I dont want to stress the plant to much, because I only have this flowering one, 
so maybe if I have more I will try again.


----------



## smartie2000 (May 12, 2010)

keeping cypripedium seedlings is not simple, so good job!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 13, 2010)

SlipperFan said:


> You must have infinite patience, Tom. And much persistence.



It comes from years of meditation!


----------

